# sex my frogs!? if you can



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have two azureus that ive had for a few months. well planted viv. mostly constant temperatures. a couple broms a little high in placement maybe, recently added a small cup of water. just in case. stays moist. have a plastic lid under a coconut hut. 
my frogs sleep in separate areas, come out and eat together no problems, no signs of fighting. but no signs of mating. by looks can you guys all give me your sexual opinions =P


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

How old are they? BTW I can't see the pictures, and the little loading thing is infinite(well it's actually probably finite), but never seems to actually work.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would love to help but your pictures do not load. Have you seen any one of them call? And if they are under 12 months they will be hard to sex


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been frustrated by this for a while. A lot of images on DB never load for me either.

Anyway here's direct links that should work

image link

image link

Also right click > open link in new tab - seems to work


----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

there we go I was using the facebook, moved them to photobucket seem to work better from that location. tedious but done plz help! =}


----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

scotty1212 said:


> I would love to help but your pictures do not load. Have you seen any one of them call? And if they are under 12 months they will be hard to sex


they are suppose to be 12 months, and a pair. but im not certain. I did not raise them "/


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

Now i can see the pictures! But its really hard to tell from these pictures. Only thing we can really see from these pics are the toe pads and if i was to venture a guess i would say the first one is a male and the second a female but thats a long shot guess. If you had pictures from the side of the frogs so we could see the shape of their backs that could help. Hopefully someone else can give a definite answer. Good luck 
-Scott


----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

are we able to post video


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd guess same sex. Bodies look male but to me, the toes look female. If its possible, try scooting them into a clean ff cup and take a pic side by side, looking straight down square over there toes...like this...


----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ill try n get a pic like that. Those frogs you just posted are gorgeous. See i was thinking males. Because they dont fight but they dont hang out unless theres food. 

But i havnt heard calling either


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

Have you seen any calling yet?


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

"Have you seen any calling yet?"

read post above yours


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

They look like males to me also judging the toe pads.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

How closely have you observed visually for calling? Tincs in general have quiet calls, and any significant background noise can easily drown out the sound.


----------



## Boyd7500 (Feb 17, 2016)

Theyre generally hiding on opposite sides of the tank until food is offered. I dont mess with them too much or get in there tank often. in hopes they will get bolder


----------

